# Small container for holding spigots/studs?



## entlassen (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm looking for recommendations for small storage containers to hold the spare spigots/studs/screws that I use for light stands. The container should be small so that it takes up little space in my camera bag. I actually want something like this:

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Everbilt-Clear-Can-2-in-x-4-in-Storage-Container-00382/100338091

Unfortunately, Home Depot doesn't actually carry this particular item anymore despite what they say on their website. I personally confirmed with 3 different local stores and the SKUs were all replaced by another brand called Viewtainer. The problem with the Viewtainer containers is that the plastic top has a huge slit cut into it (like on a piggy-bank), and so your contents have a high chance of escaping the container when it's bouncing around in your bag.

Maybe I'm using the wrong search terms on Amazon.com, but I can't really find anything like the Everbilt container there either.

Any help would be appreciated, thanks!

P.S. Surprisingly, Home Depot carries very few options for screw containers. Almost all of the ones I see in the store are box-typed containers with multiple compartments. All too big and overkill for fitting in a camera bag.


----------



## nonac (Jun 15, 2014)

Check your local sporting goods stores as well. There may be some small box used for tackle that may work for you.


----------



## entlassen (Jun 15, 2014)

nonac said:


> Check your local sporting goods stores as well. There may be some small box used for tackle that may work for you.



Good idea, I'll look into that option.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 15, 2014)

Office Depot and Office Max both have similar rectangular boxes. They have a huge range of sizes as well.

http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/452423/Really-Useful-Boxes-Plastic-Storage-Box/

I find rectangular stuff fits in bags much better than round stuff too.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jun 15, 2014)

Mailing tube maybe? The lids usually fit tightly enough to survive in a bag but no tightly as to keep you out.

Jim


----------



## curtisnull (Jun 15, 2014)

You might check The Container Store. http://www.containerstore.com/welcome.htm


----------



## TAF (Jun 15, 2014)

If you are in the US, check out "The Container Store".

They have a web site, and you can probably find what you want there, but if you can actually visit one of their locations, there is much pleasure to be had just wandering around one of their stores - the variety of containers to be had is simply astounding.


----------



## tolusina (Jun 16, 2014)

Plastic peanut butter jars?


----------



## Skirball (Jun 16, 2014)

The specs say that that thing is 4.5" tall with a 2.5" diameter; and has a fraction of that storage space. Not exactly small. I'd think you'd have just about endless options with tupperware. I have tupperware half that size. Like this:

http://www.amazon.com/Rubbermaid-7J55-Square-Storage-Container/dp/B0012DMSTK/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1402956616&sr=8-4&keywords=small+tupperware


----------



## distant.star (Jun 17, 2014)

.
When I go to your Home Depot link, it pulls up my local store (South Jersey USA) and they show 11 in stock available for pickup.

An alternative may be what I've started using for my Fuji batteries -- get a Tic Tac container (I think two sizes are available.). The top can be pried off -- cut around the paper where the seam is. You can use the flap opening to pull this top part out. Put your stuff inside and pop the cap back on.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jun 17, 2014)

entlassen said:


> I'm looking for recommendations for small storage containers to hold the spare spigots/studs/screws that I use for light stands. The container should be small so that it takes up little space in my camera bag. I actually want something like this:
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Everbilt-Clear-Can-2-in-x-4-in-Storage-Container-00382/100338091
> 
> ...



Can you not put a piece of gaffer's tape and seal the slit from the inside?


----------



## entlassen (Jun 17, 2014)

distant.star said:


> .
> When I go to your Home Depot link, it pulls up my local store (South Jersey USA) and they show 11 in stock available for pickup.



Yes, it shows 30+ available in my store too. The item for that SKU has been replaced by another item from another vendor, even though the SKU hasn't changed. The actual item in the store is not the one in the picture built by Everbilt, but instead one built by Viewtainer (which has the slit).

I didn't realize Tic Tac containers came in sizes big enough to carry a bunch of spiggots, but I'll look into it.


----------



## entlassen (Jun 17, 2014)

> Can you not put a piece of gaffer's tape and seal the slit from the inside?



If I were adamant about wanting to buy that particular Home Depot product, that's what I'd do. I figured there must be better options though.


----------



## drummstikk (Jun 17, 2014)

I use a "disposable Tupperware" snap lid container for precisely this purpose. It's about a 1 pint rectangular container. Cheap, but pretty sturdy and easily replaceable, though mine is still going strong after more than two years. "GladWare" used to be a prominent brand in this type of product (from the makers of Glad storage/garbage bags), but I'm not sure that is still made as I don't remember seeing it in local stores for some time. Lately I've seen products from Ziploc and also the store brand. 

You might consider a Parmesan cheese shaker container as well. That would roughly match the diameter of the HomeDepot item initially referenced, though it's taller. I have a couple of those living second lives around the house, though not for anything photo related so far.


----------



## madmailman (Jun 17, 2014)

Drug store tablet container?


----------



## danski0224 (Jun 17, 2014)

entlassen said:


> Any help would be appreciated, thanks!



Contact the manufacturer of the original, Viewtainer.

Note that the style in the link below is available with a solid top. Maybe others are too.

http://www.viewtainer.com/textured.html


----------



## entlassen (Jun 17, 2014)

danski0224 said:


> entlassen said:
> 
> 
> > Any help would be appreciated, thanks!
> ...



Cool, I'll check them out.


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 18, 2014)

I use a really small air tight food container. Something similar to these:

http://www.amazon.com/Little-Big-Box-Plastic-Container/dp/B00CMTDVD0/ref=sr_1_2?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1403079132&sr=1-2&keywords=small+plastic+airtight+container

They come in all sizes, and brands and you can even get super small sizes. Plus they are waterproof, air tight and not expensive!


----------



## winglet (Jul 4, 2014)

I got some great little containers for these types of things at a Japanese housewares store called Muji.

I don't think the brand is that big in the US but I see they do have stores in New York and California and an online store as well. Don't know about Canada though.

Tip: the really suitable containers are actually in the Health and Beauty section, as opposed to the Storage section. But they're really well made - soft flexible plastic, not brittle - and the right size for small items. 

http://www.muji.us/store/health-and-beauty/containers.html

$1.25 to $2.75 for the small boxes.

The place is like the Japanese Ikea!


----------

